# Fly fishing in the Inlets



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

My father is coming into town this weekend. He loves fishing but is a fly fishing snob. What should I get him for fishing in the inlets? Will grubs on a small jig head work? I assume we'll want to grab some flies that resemble minnows? Any advice will be appreciated and may earn you an icey cod pop and a piping hot order of wings


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

surfsidesativa said:


> My father is coming into town this weekend. He loves fishing but is a fly fishing snob. What should I get him for fishing in the inlets? Will grubs on a small jig head work? I assume we'll want to grab some flies that resemble minnows? Any advice will be appreciated and may earn you an icey cod pop and a piping hot order of wings


I see why there have been no replies. I offered an icey "COD" pop which would be gross. Rest assured that the drink will be icey cold rather than icey cod. The PnS search feature has yielded no clues so I am counting on you guys


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I consulted some of the "Fly Guys" on my 'Yak fishing hangout site in Jacksonville.

Look for "flying shrimp", "Clousers" (black is a favorite), and "Spoon Flys".

Don't ask me what any of these are or what they look like, 'cause I have not a clue. Just some quick info from some guys who fly fish.

Good luck!


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Your a good man. Will pick those up and look forward to seeing you on our next trip to GA


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

any kind of streamers resembling glass minnows will be a good choice. Drink one for me.


----------



## Blues Brother (Jul 18, 2005)

Clousers, decievers, and crazy charlies ar always a safe bet.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't usually keep flounder that small (14").


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Did Pops get any with the long rod???


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Railroader said:


> Did Pops get any with the long rod???



He got several spots on a fly that looked like a small shrimp. The trout kind of let us down today but we couldn't keep the blues and blacks off of our bait.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice fish! Looks like you had a good time!

Brittany


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice fish*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## baylovers (Sep 27, 2006)

*on the fly...*

Looks like a nice day, Dan! Where did you go for these?

Mike


----------



## udderback (Oct 4, 2006)

*Sativa,what the hell?*

What the hell is sativa anyways, is that some type of bait? I bet it gets nice and sticky


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

An old family name. I think it means "guy who catch many fish" in an ancient native american tongue


----------

